# What the?



## mantisory (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi there,
So, I recently added some fish and a few shrimp to my tank, and my gf discovered this creature attached to the filter. Anyone have any idea what it might be? I am pretty sure it's not alive since it's been there a while...sorry for the not-so-great image quality. 
Thanks,
Byron


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

The filename says it's a spider


----------



## mantisory (Jan 8, 2018)

infolific said:


> The filename says it's a spider


I guess I asked for that...


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Yeah, I couldn't resist...

I can't tell from your photo, but when others have reported a large creepy creature in their tanks, it's turned out to be a dragonfly nymph.


----------

